# Agility Trials, Day 2



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Novice Standard Preferred---
Score of 100, 15 seconds under course time, 1st place
Novice Jumpers Preferred---
Score of 90, 3 seconds under course time, 1st place, in the rain and howling wind!
2 ribbons from today, 1 from yesterday
Tito says he just LOVES this agility stuff!
(oh and as a little OT addition, 6 little girls and 2 little boys, born October 29th, says "WAY TO GO DADDY")


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Yay Tito!!!!!! You must have been something out there  And you kept your bars up - good boy!

Congrats on being a daddy too


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Wow, Tito's had quite a weekend!!! 

Go Daddy Tito Go!! and bully sticks for all!


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

So exciting Barb!!! Yay!! I can not wait to get remi back so we can get back in agility!!!! CONGRATS!!


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Congrats! (PS we want puppy pictures)


----------



## fuzzbuzz (Aug 3, 2008)

Tito you are the MAN!! That is one great weekend!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I will go visit the puppers when they are between 4-6 weeks old, at which time I promise to bore everyone silly with lots of puppy photos!!! 
I'm told there is 1 red head in the bunch, the others are medium or light.


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Congrats on both fronts.. Whoohoo!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

WOOO HOOOO!!!! What an awesome agility debut weekend!

:You_Rock_

We are so excited for you, hopefully there is lots more agility to come!! :crossfing


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Happy Fathers Day Tito! What a great way to celebrate! Awesome, awesome boy!!!


----------



## wakemup (Feb 6, 2011)

Congratulations! Can't wait to see baby pics!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Barb, are these Tito's first puppies? 

How exciting! We want photos!! Can't wait!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Congratulations, Barb and Tito!


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Congrats to Team Tito!!! Could not be happier for you on either front. :dblthumb2

-----------------------------------------------------------------------
But Oriana wants to add hers

"And I thought I was your BITCH!!! How could you???? " :--sad:


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Congratulations on a fantastic agility debut and the pups!! How exciting on both fronts. Tito is a handsome, awesome dog!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Yes, this is his first litter. It's his original breeder, he was bred to a lovely little female with a wonderful temperament. I'm very excited about it!
We're waiting to hear if the *other* litter took. Should know in about a week or 10 days.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

hotel4dogs said:


> Yes, this is his first litter. It's his original breeder, he was bred to a lovely little female with a wonderful temperament. I'm very excited about it!
> We're waiting to hear if the *other* litter took. Should know in about a week or 10 days.


Hope it did. My house is becoming too quiet. Libby and Raider seem to really sense this time that things have changed around here. As good and quiet as Rusty was, it appears he had a very strong influence on the other dogs. They have become a lot more needy and clingy. Libby had her bandage changed today, no news yet from the lab results. We go back Thursday for another recheck. He is hoping to know tomorrow about her tests. Keep your fingers crossed. I don't think I am up to anymore bad news.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Congratulations to Barb and Tito on both fronts! I can't believe there are baby Tito's on the ground. Man I want to see pictures. Of course... then I would want one. 

Did Tito pass out cigars at the trial on Sunday? Isn't that what dad's do???


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

nope, they pass out Bully Sticks!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

That is a great idea! I am sure there were some happy pups munching on their bully sticks!


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Cngratulations on all accounts! Exciting times!


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Okay.. I want to go look at Tito puppies... Barb who was the girl? Is she on K-9?


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

she is, but there's no photo which is too bad because she's a lovely little thing. I suspect she would CH fairly easily if they showed her, which they don't plan to as far as I know. Excellent temperament, a real nice little girl. I was very pleased with this breeding. 

Five generation pedigree: Rosewood Winndy Daise



Titan1 said:


> Okay.. I want to go look at Tito puppies... Barb who was the girl? Is she on K-9?


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Congrats Papa Tito!


----------

